# Wismec Luxotic BF Mod



## Nadim_Paruk (19/3/18)

Good day Vendors

Do any of you stock the Wismec Luxotic BF Mod??

http://www.wismec.com/product/luxotic-bf-box/ 




Keen to see who has just the mod/kit bundle.

Thanks
Nadim


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-wismec-luxotic-kit

@Sir Vape !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/3/18)

Stosta said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-wismec-luxotic-kit
> 
> @Sir Vape !


Checked on the website now, but no sign of the black one  ... and that's the one that looks the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Checked on the website now, but no sign of the black one  ... and that's the one that looks the best!


Looks like you may be out of luck for the black kits


----------



## Chris du Toit (19/3/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Checked on the website now, but no sign of the black one  ... and that's the one that looks the best!


Black has not yet been released, waiting for it myself. Release date according to international websites seems to be in the first week of April along with the other door panel and matching drip tip colors as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/3/18)

New colours are still going to be a few weeks out. In the meantime, here are the mods on their own 

http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/wismec-luxotic-squonk-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> New colours are still going to be a few weeks out. In the meantime, here are the mods on their own
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/wismec-luxotic-squonk-box-mod


@BumbleBee , will you guys be getting all the accesories in as well? I know there are quite a few guys foaming at the mouth for them!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/3/18)

Stosta said:


> @BumbleBee , will you guys be getting all the accesories in as well? I know there are quite a few guys foaming at the mouth for them!


Yip, I have my eye on the black and the purple panels, and maybe a few of those bottles

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> New colours are still going to be a few weeks out. In the meantime, here are the mods on their own
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/wismec-luxotic-squonk-box-mod


Just bought one of these from @BumbleBee .. Fantastic squonk mod. I have five others and this is my new favourite.
PS Thanks for the bottle of water @BumbleBee. Nice touch. Good to know the rest of the country knows about the drought in the Southern Cape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just bought one of these from @BumbleBee .. Fantastic squonk mod. I have five others and this is my new favourite.
> PS Thanks for the bottle of water @BumbleBee. Nice touch. Good to know the rest of the country knows about the drought in the Southern Cape.


You're very welcome Puff, I'm hoping you guys get very wet very soon! It's not so much about the bottle of water (literally a drop in the ocean), it's more a case of positive thinking and believing that there is water heading in your direction.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (3/4/18)

Have to say im not fan of the Black bottle, having to hold it up to the light to check juice levels suck. The bottle feel is actually not half bad, and the convenience of clipping it in as oppsed to screwing it in is a winner for me. Cant wait for my Black one to arrive






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

